# Horse people



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is so cool. What a great way to get to enjoy him a little bit again ?. 

I only took classes for a couple of months but absolutely loved English riding compared to Western. I just thought it was so much more challenging and fun. I never got to fine tune my posting before our trainer bailed on us ?. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was the opposite, I tried english for awhile, did some jumping, couldn't get into it. I showed quarter horses for awhile, but my favorite thing was sorting cows...so much fun! My Mischief loved to chase a cow, even though he was an Arab. Before I got sick, I really wanted to try dressage.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats so cool how she keeps you updated on him and sends you videos.

I ride both english and western...I change it up every so often. Rode western the first 4 years, then switched to english/jumping for 6 but I've just been playing around with both the past few years. Though most of the time I am lazy and end up riding bareback since it requires no tacking/untacking lol. Still do our normal riding w/t/c, jumping, poles ect, whatever I'm in the mood for that day. 

I've always wanted to do some cattle work like penning and sorting, but nowhere near me does much of that. Never seen an Arab do it though...how cool!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh Michelle, if you can find somewhere to try it, do! It is so addicting! 

Mischief would pin his ears and go right after the cow, he loved it! He was pure bred Polish, and was 16 hands, so he was a big boy, but still very agile.

I did drill team on him for awhile as well, that was fun, but seemed like a lot of practices and not a lot of performances. I liked to perform! 

I also did tons of trail riding, we trailered everywhere, and did a lot of camping with the horses. That too was a blast!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I had 2 kids and 2 horses. Son was older and working at the centre cleaning stalls, both took lessons and "we 3" joined pony club. Kids competed locally and regionally doing eventing. I just took lessons and trail rode and bandaged and washed saddle pads and braided, and got the kids to the barn at 4 am to get the horses loaded for the day. Amazing at age 16 their interest turned to the opposite sex and horses faded out of the picture. I sold one and keep the other till she died. DOGS ARE A LOT CHEAPER, lol


----------

